# Joey Landreth - Canmore Folk Festival Aug 4th



## sj250 (Oct 26, 2010)

Just a heads up for the Alberta folks, Joey is playing one solo set and 2 sets sitting in with others on the Saturday portion of the weekend event. If you don't know who he is........ Go straight to YouTube and enjoy the rest of your evening! 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Saw him once, sitting in on a song writer's circle. He didn't know the songs, but played a couple of slide solos that just kind of left me shaking my head. Sooo good.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, may need to check that out


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Canmore Festival is always a great time!


----------



## sj250 (Oct 26, 2010)

DaddyDog said:


> Saw him once, sitting in on a song writer's circle. He didn't know the songs, but played a couple of slide solos that just kind of left me shaking my head. Sooo good.


If you haven't watched the episode of That Pedal Show on YouTube with him running through his board I highly recommend it. The reactions of Dan and Mick alone are worth it. It's just unbelievable how talented that guy is and incredible tones too. 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Best player in the country. I've seen him live a handful of times, it'll change you. He's a MONSTER player, songwriter, and performer. His songs are so powerful and captivating live. 

Man crush.


----------



## sj250 (Oct 26, 2010)

fogdart said:


> Man crush.


I'm not ashamed to say I'm firmly in the Joey Landreth Man crush group, haha. His music theory knowledge is ridiculous also which combines with his tunings to make things that I just can't comprehend but I damn sure enjoy! 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is a nice intro to Joey ... just amazing stuff


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Like'm!


----------



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)

I just got back from seeing the Bros. Landreth with the Winnipeg Symphony Orchestra. Unreal unreal unreal. 
Probably the best night of music in my life.
I cannot overstate how awesome Joey and the band is. 

Photo credit BNB Studios.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

buyusfear said:


> I just got back from seeing the Bros. Landreth with the Winnipeg Symphony Orchestra. Unreal unreal unreal.
> Probably the best night of music in my life.
> I cannot overstate how awesome Joey and the band is.
> 
> Photo credit BNB Studios.


that’s a nice guitar he’s playing


----------



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)

vadsy said:


> that’s a nice guitar he’s playing


Oh the goldtop.. yeah.. I wouldn’t know anything about that slice of awesomeness...


----------

